# about cremellos



## puphorse (Aug 17, 2013)

I have always wondered this. Do cremellos have all pink skin and do they all have blue eyes?If they do have pink skin, wouldn't that make them a pure white horse?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Pure white horses are often caused by the sabino gene (or other white genes acting to their most extreme). A cremello is a red-based horse with 2 cream genes (not the same as white) And since cream dilutes the hair, 2 will also dilute the skin pigment. 
So yes, all cremellos have pink skin and yes, they all have light eyes, though some are more green than blue and perlinos can have amber eyes.
And if you know what to look for, you can usually distinguish a cremello from a white horse. Cremellos will typically have a yellow tinge, especially in winter when markings are more visible.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Cremellos (chestnut + 2 cream), perlinos (bay + 2 cream), and smoky creams (black + 2 creams) still retain a small amount of pigment in their skin and hair, so they are not as pure white as a maximal white pinto. The skin is pink all over. My cremello has white markings on his face and all four feet, and you can tell a difference in the hair color (at least, when he's clean! :lol 

It's hard to catch on camera, but here's one photo that you can pretty easily see his blaze:









Their eyes will always be light colored, but aren't necessarily 'blue.' My horse has one blue eye and one green-ish eye. The blue eyes caused by double dilution are not as vividly blue as those caused by pinto genes (frame or splash).

Here's his green eye:









I hadn't heard of perlinos sometimes having amber eyes before, though. That's a new one to me.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

A grey horse has black'grey skin, ad white and cremello horse have pink skin.
A cremello you will be able to see some yellowish coloring in their mains, tails, and/or body hair.
White horses you won't see nay color except white.

I own a white horse - He has pink skin, white hair and beautiful bright blue eyes!
He is 23 years old and such a good boy!








in this photo ^^ his eye color looks like a bit of a darker blue, but the lighting was bad and we were in the shade. He has the prettiest blue eyes I've ever seen in an horse!


----------



## gailfinney (Oct 25, 2011)

Anybody care to guess my boy's color? and maybe breed?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

gailfinney you need a whole body shot.


----------



## gailfinney (Oct 25, 2011)

here ya go..... here he is as a long yearling


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's a picture of my boy (perlino with sabino four high whites and a blaze) and his cousin who's a all white sabino guess which is which:










(Photo copyright Malia Stoll)


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> So yes, all cremellos have pink skin and yes, they all have light eyes, though some are more green than blue and perlinos can have amber eyes.


Perlinos do not have amber eyes. They are always blue (isn). Amber eyes are champagnes, which is a different dilution.


----------



## gailfinney (Oct 25, 2011)

I will go ahead and tell y'all what he is...nothing fancy,,just a plain palomino! is an APHA registered palomino overo. He just gets very very white in the winter and in the summer his white markings show up. Bald face, high white stockings on both left legs, and belly spots.







here he is with his younger brother (same sire) they are sired by a registered palomino QH and both dams are APHA



this is how dark the brother gets in the summer when shed off


----------

